
Programmer’s Guide to Performance Analysis and Tuning on Modern CPUs - ingve
https://www.bfilipek.com/2019/11/perfguidecpu.html
======
snagglegaggle
This seems like a really short blog post on the subject. Is there anything
that goes into greater detail, esp. with Linux perf tools?

~~~
ncmncm
Yes, there is essentially nothing to see, here, beyond "measure".

~~~
dendibakh
Thanks, and don't forget to measure. :)

------
mcnichol
Bit of a lofty title...

The comments here offered more value.

